# case mouth flaws



## Rhino (Jul 12, 2008)

I will start reloading .223 and .308 tomorrow when i get the last and most critical component, the turret press. I've tumbled about 2000-2500 casings and am wondering if on the mouth of the casing, if there's a little flat spot will it prevent it from entering the resizing die? If it does, do I have to make it circular again or just trash it


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Rhino said:


> I will start reloading .223 and .308 tomorrow when i get the last and most critical component tomorrow, the turret press. I've tumbled about 2000-2500 casings and am wondering if on the mouth of the casing, if there's a little flat spot will it prevent it from entering the resizing die? If it does, do I have to make it circular again or just trash it


Run all your cases, lubricated inside and out, through the sizer. You'll find that just about all of the ones with flat spots "iron out" to circular without a hitch.
Use a good liquid or semi-liquid case lubricant on the outside (even straight lanolin is good), but use a brush dipped into powdered graphite or powdered "moly" to lubricate the insides of case mouths. That's because you can't easily get lubricant out of the insides of cases, so you need to use something compatible with gunpowder.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Steve,
I've never used lubricant on the inside of the case mouth, but I always buy carbide dies. Is that why it isn't an issue? 

I've been reloading for years and would be interested in if it helps out a lot or not. 
Thanks

Zhur


----------



## Rhino (Jul 12, 2008)

The guy at David's gun room named Harley recommended One Shot lubricant. It comes in a spray can. He's been reloading for over 20 years and just sets 50 tumbled shells in a loading block and does an angled spray on them to lubricate the brass inside and out. the stuff dries within a minute and won't contaminate powder or primers.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

zhurdan said:


> Steve,
> I've never used lubricant on the inside of the case mouth, but I always buy carbide dies. Is that why it isn't an issue?
> I've been reloading for years and would be interested in if it helps out a lot or not.
> Thanks
> Zhur


In my experience, anything that eases the resizing process is good, especially when resizing bottleneck cases.
When you say that you use carbide dies, do you mean for full-length resizing _bottleneck_ cases? I've seen a few of these, but they're too expensive for me.
I have used carbide _expander buttons_ with bottleneck cases, but I used "moly" to lube 'em anyway.

The "One Shot" stuff sounds like a good thing. Has anyone tried it? Does it work as advertised?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Dillon recommends a little lube with even carbite dies. I been using One-Shot for years now and it is a very good product. :smt023


----------



## Rhino (Jul 12, 2008)

Are you supposed to let the One Shot dry before you resize your brass?


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Very interesting. After all these years, I've only been lubing the outsides with an RCBS lubing pad, being careful to not get any over the neck of the cartridge. I'll have to look into this spray stuff, sounds easier and faster!

Thanks for the info guys. See, an old dog can learn new tricks!

Zhur


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Rhino said:


> Are you supposed to let the One Shot dry before you resize your brass?


I got a plastic shoe box that I will put my .223's in (about 75 give or take) and I spray them with a light spray of One Shot. I then roll them back and forth and round and a round a few times. I put about 2 or 3 batches in the case feeder and load them. Works real well for me. I do this the same way for all calibers that I reload for. Makes everything run real smooth. :smt023


----------

